# Governor Gear cap is more stubborn than me. Any Ideas?



## jonnnyd23 (May 3, 2011)

I need to replace the Governor gear in my 94 Nissan Sentra. I got the rings off but the cap won't budge. I tried everything. I even poked a hole in the cap and put a screw in there to pull it up, but it gets stripped. I also sprayed WD-40 on it to clean it and loosen the rust and corrosion before trying to get it off. I have read all the other posts about this topic and took the advice but I'm still having problems here. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get this cap off?


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I will be posting a liittle video on how I did it . Working on it now.


----------



## jonnnyd23 (May 3, 2011)

I finally got the cap off. I had to drill a few holes in the side near the top off the cap and then I used a 7 inch pry bar to get it off. The cap is destroyed but I got to the gear. I tried to order the gear from Transmission Parts by Makco Transmission Parts but they declined my card. Sent them an e-mail let's see what happens. I have to get the cap at the dealership. $20 for the cap and $17 for the gear. Not too bad. Took me about 13 hours or so to finally get to the gear and get the gear off the shaft.

A video is a great idea.


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

*The Video*

This is the little video I have on how I removed the cap.




I will be making a Thread about it shortly.


----------



## jonnnyd23 (May 3, 2011)

Nice video !! You should post another video of the rest of the process(getting the gear out and putting it back in) I wish mine was that easy to get out. The rings where so corroded and rusted I had to use some needle nose pliers to pull them out. The spacer was a mangled mess when I got it out and the retainer came out in pieces. Once I got to the gear I turned it to the left until it popped and then it came right out. I hope getting it back in is that easy. Anyway, the gear is stripped pretty bad. I hope to post a link to some pics of the cap and gear soon.


----------



## jonnnyd23 (May 3, 2011)

Finally ordered the parts. Keep in mind these parts are for a 1994 Nissan Sentra Sedan 4dr 1.6L. Trans type RL4F03A.

The dealer only sold the whole shaft assembly for $240 and not the gear. 

Parts I Special ordered from the dealer:

Part # Part Price

31876-31X01 Governor Cap $19.63
31526-31X10 Seal Ring $5.88
31506-31X02 Retaining Snap Ring $4.90 
31437-31X76 Spacer Ring $4.10

Part I ordered From Macko Transmission Parts Online:

Governor Gear Price: $16.87

Total Cost : $51.38 USD


----------

